# Massey Ferguson 1135 Rear 3PTH cover



## NCcattleman (Jul 16, 2012)

My cover has a crack don't know how it happened. It is leaking fluid and now my hitch does not work. I am getting ready to pull the cover and have it welded but I would like to know what is under that cover before I start? Does anyone have a pic from a repair Manuel so I can what I need to check while the cover is off so I see if something is missing or broken thanks guys.
I think the name for is rear lift cover instead of 3PTH cover.


----------



## Edster (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's the link for the AGCO Parts book. You will have to log in as a guest user. You may also have to install some software. Great resource though. 

http://www.agcopartsbooks.com/PartsBooksN/login.aspx?region=NorthAmerica


----------

